# So this is completely permanent?



## Dark Mirror Hole (Feb 3, 2013)

Is this forum still able to be TOS'ed?


----------



## José Mourinho (Feb 3, 2013)

This IS a permanent forum. I don't think it's under forumer so I don't think it will get TOS'd.


----------



## Freecell (Feb 3, 2013)

It's hosted by the same provider as the CWCki itself, so there's no risk of them taking it offline.
We have full control of the site down to the source code, including the terms of service, so if the site is breaking any rules, we can just change them.
The difference really is that we aren't using a forum provider, but are instead just using phpBB software on our own website (actually Null's website (thanks again), but still).


----------



## introman (Feb 3, 2013)

The only thing you have to worry about is dreamhost. As an admin(n0chan) dealing with an unresponsive host. The worst case scenario would be them taking a back up of the forum and finding another host.


----------



## darkhorse816 (Feb 3, 2013)

I hate to sound like an idiot, but what exactly does TOS'd mean.


----------



## José Mourinho (Feb 3, 2013)

darkhorse816 said:
			
		

> I hate to sound like an idiot, but what exactly does TOS'd mean.



Terms Of Service.

As in reporting the forum for violating the Terms Of Service.


----------



## darkhorse816 (Feb 3, 2013)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> Terms Of Service.
> 
> As in reporting the forum for violating the Terms Of Service.



Ah... that's what I thought.


----------



## Null (Feb 3, 2013)

Basically, when you sign up for a Forumer.com forum, you agree that they can take your forum down at any time for any reason (or for no reason at all). It's easy to misinterpret the cwcki forums as a cult trying to stalk Chris. It doesn't help that Ofos or whomever it was trying to shut down the forums previously likely made up trolling schemes and told them we were some hacktivist group.

That's not going to be a problem. I pay Dreamhost for their hosting service, they want my business, and because they're not the actual content provider (e.g. I'm more likely to be held liable than Dreamhost, as opposed to Forumer.com) there should be no such issue here.


----------



## Niachu (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks, Null!


----------



## Holdek (Feb 3, 2013)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> Terms Of Service.
> 
> As in reporting the forum for violating the Terms Of Service.



Also phonetically it kind of sounds like "tossing overboard" when a forum is TOSed.  

Although that may just be me.


----------



## SpergAnarchistBagel (Feb 3, 2013)

For some reason I noticed the resemblance to "tossing" but didn't think of "tossing overboard", instead I thought "TOSer" sounds like "tosser" as in "don't TOS us, you tosser!".


----------



## An Ounce of Vagina (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank you for doing this Null. Now we have a place to discuss CWC free from fear of the Forumer stormtroopers coming after us (those billyclubs really hurt). 

Seriously, it's a great thing to do this. I'd thank you more if I wasn't so drunk.


----------



## Lucrid (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks, Null!  It feels much better posting on a forum knowing that it's going to be around for a good long while.


----------



## PCA (Feb 4, 2013)

This is the third time I've had to re-register...I hope it is the last


----------



## Major Update (Feb 5, 2013)

Let's hope this incarnation is more permanent than the last ones.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Feb 5, 2013)

Major Update said:
			
		

> Let's hope this incarnation is more permanent than the last ones.


That's probably what Chris kept thinking every time a sweetheart appeared.


----------



## Spelling Bee (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm glad that we don't have the Forumer staff bossing us about now.


----------



## SPARKLETWAT (Feb 25, 2013)

It's about damn time...I'm getting tired of losing lulzy topics because of TOS'ing.


----------

